# Chanthaburi - resources, housing, kids etc



## 2madkiwis

Google is failing me, (kind of like the sky is falling statement!) and I can't seem to find anything about living with young kids in Chanthaburi (2 year old) - we were getting really excited about the home schooling scene (and pre-school stage) in Chiang Mai, but have had a change of plans. (largely our Thai housemate bashing us around the back of the head and telling us to move to Chanthaburi instead of Chiang Mai)
Have a bit of time up our sleeve before getting feet on the ground, and no doubt will find it all very different when we actually move there, but is always nice to plan these things! Have read in a number of different forums about families thinking about moving into the area, but nothing about after the move. 
Too much durian eating perhaps? 
Any info would be much appreciated!


----------



## 2madkiwis

*Chanthaburi resources, Housing etc*

Guessing that the expats living in the area are keeping quiet so that no one else moves in to ruin the area, but can anyone point us in the right direction for some relevant research on things like rental accommodation (approx 6-7 months) rundown on areas to live etc, keep finding references to the zoo which I believe closed a few years ago, so thats googles best run at it. Will have a Thai friend with us to begin with, so will play it on the day so to speak, but it's always nice going in with a clear idea first!
Much appreciated,


----------



## Song_Si

Hi

A little reading for you, some of my exp in Chanthaburi province (not city)

20 month update

june 2011

and have a look at this thread Short term expats - what goes wrong? particularly the list at end of 1st post

******
The Thai Immigration stats for 2012 showed they processed just 310 '90-day reports', confirming the 'less than 100' long term expats in this province (510,000 population). I'd be surprised if 15 of those were native English speakers, mostly Scandinavians (esp community at Soi Dao about 80km north of Chan city) and scattered Europeans (mainly Germans, many been here 20 yrs-plus).

English teachers come and go on 6mth contracts, there are now 2 in our town, taking the local native English speakers to four. 

For rental accomm - don't know of any websites - and if there are some, they'll be in Thai not English. We based ourselves at a resort and dedicated a week to walking, asking, getting lost, asking more . . . paid a local woman to guide us around for half a day, eventually found the house we're still living in, unadvertised, but someone knew someone who knew the owner's brother . . . word of mouth stuff.

Furnished houses would be rare, we saw one part-furnished in the ones we looked at.

You'll need transport. No tuk-tuks here, no local buses/public transport; either use motorcycle taxis, or taxis (pickup trucks) generally small Nissans, and not as cheap as many would expect. 

Lots to think about - at times it rains like you wouldn't believe, equally it can be v hot and dry - 37C on NY Day, at present we're in an 'official' drought, dry and dusty. Where you live/want to do will be important, eg it's a 30km trip to the beach from Chan city, alternatively living near the beach you're faced with isolation and long trips to the city.

We love it here and have recently bought land for an eventual house build. However, as per my other posts, not for everyone. Two NZers arrived here last year, one went back within a month, the other stayed five months but very early on it was plainly 'not for him'. 

As with any country/town shift, more preparation and research will limit the risks.


----------



## Dumbo

Hi 2madkiwis,
Think very hard before you move to a isolated area. It could get very lonely for you. All the best whatever you decide.


----------



## portly

*portly*

I,ve read posts re possible problems moving to Chanthaburi , Tham Mai or the beach areas, with interest , in 2 minds about a move there , so far .

Ay present I, live Chiang Mai ( 1 year plus ) and 12 years in Phuket , Phuket is really just too much these days , been trying to move out for 5 years , after building a house, difficult selling between 06 -12 , at last some Russians turned up with a carrier bag of cash ,, and orf I go ! CM ? well , a stab in the dark really , people tell me its great , seems to be going same way as Phuket , building non stop , traffic horrendous and the SMOG , Dec-April , not for anyone with bronchial problems . Hate bars and cook myself mostly ( all restaurants here load up MSG Salt , Palm oil,
Great Salt water chlorine pool up the road , decent sort of walking area , all guarded though ........tiring getting stopped at CMU , asking what,m doing there,.............going for a walk . OK ???


I,m pretty much of a loner , Thai OK / no partner, lack of English speakers or farangs not too bothered about , My Thai wife died back in 2005, since then kept much to myself , like swimming , leisure walking, and I can see that cycling is a very healthy option there , with all the wide roads and lanes for bikes ( wouldnt dream of it here or Phuket , far too unnerving !

Main problem with Chathaburi seems to be finding a rental house 6-12 months plus , word of mouth , anyone that may assist appreciated , I like al the area from, Wimmin , Chao Lao , Laem sing, Tham Mai and the town, prefer, closeto beach , 5-10 kms I guess , but whatever ,, Have a car and a motor bike , dont mind spring 60-70 000 baht for furniture etc , hiring a local , good idea to do some asking around .excellent idea .............and I see True Vision dishes , internet OK , ...............................I think its a really lovely area , as for loneliness , well .a friend or two welcome Help appreciated , Thanks Barry


----------



## Song_Si

Hi

Read this post about some experiences in Chanthaburi

Accommodation - very difficult. We have been looking for another house since March with no success.

Tha Mai/Chao Lao there is so much demand and few places to rent, competition is added from the students at Burapha University which is between the two, at Khlong Khud. 
Khng Wiman - very isolated and bleak in rain season specially - there is nothing there except for a few family shops/restaurants, around Chao Lao at least there are some shops and a reasonable travel distance to Chan city

And to balance out the sunny coastal days, it does rain a lot at times - this is Chan city on Tuesday (23 July 2013), I made three attempts yesterday on different highways to get to the city, all failed -flooded. As was Tha Mai on Tuesday with water .5 - .8m deep through the lower town area.


----------



## portly

Song Si,
Thanks for reply , I noticed rows of dozens of very small bungalows between Tham Mai and Chao Lao , unsuitable for me , a housing estate, also , under construction , maybe a possibility there , aware that it will be Thais buying or renting there. 
Accomodation does seem to be a real poser , If no other expats have ideas , I may come down next time with a thai friend to do some " legwork " finding a house, my rent contract in Chiang Mai ends Feb 2014 , though I may try to end it sooner .

I am aware of rain prevalence there , not a big problem ( English ! ) lived Phuket 12 years , so seen a lot , Chiang Mai just does NOT rain to any extent , Stats taken in mountains , so I believe , as here around the city , been dry since Xmas and even now just a few downpours, makes Dec -April hell re air quality ,

I realise that there is no ads house rent , so guess I have to rely on some expats living there who know of some places I can look .


----------



## Pascha

Is this thread still active? How long can Cambodians come to Soi Dao?


----------

